# Anyone try or have one of these?



## Dusti

I have been considering getting it. Is it worth the price? ...Just want to add, I always wanted to get one of those big looms but just never got around to it. Now I can't because my apartment is too small for it, so thought I might go with this smaller loom instead.


----------



## castingstitches

I've been interested in this too and curious.


----------



## dauntiekay

Dusti said:


> I have been considering getting it. Is it worth the price?


I would say, yes, if you like to do weaving. I probably check around to see what was available in weaving looms and how much before actually buying the loom. If you really want it get it--life is short--do the things you really like and besides if you get it and don't like it--you can always sell it. It does looks like it would be fun.


----------



## ilmacheryl

I got one last fall because I needed to give my thumbs some rest. Once I get it warped (longwise strands on) i can weave a scarf much faster than I can knit one. It is a good stash buster. I still open the YouTube video every time I warp the loom because I seem to always make a mistake while warping. I haven't managed to ruin much yarn, though. You can pm me if you have any more questions.


----------



## run4fittness

Oh my, had one of those years and years ago. It was fun.


----------



## knit4zen

I was given parts of an old Barbara loom. A neighbor was moving and knew I knitted and thought I'd appreciate. I didn't know what it was and figure the other parts were probably disposed of by now. She has passed away, so, maybe someday i'll find what I need to complete my set. I'm always ready to take on a new venture.


----------



## Dusti

ilmacheryl said:


> I got one last fall because I needed to give my thumbs some rest. Once I get it warped (longwise strands on) i can weave a scarf much faster than I can knit one. It is a good stash buster. I still open the YouTube video every time I warp the loom because I seem to always make a mistake while warping. I haven't managed to ruin much yarn, though. You can pm me if you have any more questions.


I love weaving but up to now have only been working with my bead looms, with my beads of course, using bead thread. I find weaving on looms to be sooooh relaxing and enjoyable. This one looks like it could be fun plus the loom work works up really fast. I know this because whenever I work on my bead loom the bead work I do there works up way faster than the work I do "off" loom as they call it using just a needle and the peyote stitch. Warping looms is about the only part of bead weaving I could do with out but that's only because I am warping with bead thread and bead thread tends to hurt your palm by the time you are finished with the warping part. I don't think warping with yarn would be like that.


----------



## Dusti

knit4zen said:


> I was given parts of an old Barbara loom. A neighbor was moving and knew I knitted and thought I'd appreciate. I didn't know what it was and figure the other parts were probably disposed of by now. She has passed away, so, maybe someday i'll find what I need to complete my set. I'm always ready to take on a new venture.


I never heard of a Barbara loom, if you ever get it together would love to see a pic.


----------



## Caesarteaser

castingstitches said:


> I've been interested in this too and curious.


Me too. Will be interested in the replies.


----------



## Dusti

It IS kinda expensive: 299 plus 8 dollars shipping plus 45 dollars for that extra kit. I naturally would want that too. Total about 350 dollars!

Oh...another thing I am concerned about particularly when it costs this much is how strong the thing is and can it take a beating? I broke every single bead loom I ever bought which is why I started building my own looms because my own looms can take the punishment I impose on them. I am kinda rough with things.


----------



## knit4zen

Dusti said:


> I never heard of a Barbara loom, if you ever get it together would love to see a pic.


I found these photos on line.


----------



## Islander

That is a rigid heddle loom Dusty and a very good one to start learning to weave on. I've read that many other weavers prefer them because they sit on your lap comfortably and are small enough to take with you as well. I have an Ashford Knitters loom that I have yet to put together and a 36" Leclerc floor loom that I acquired to weave rugs on. These looms are very friendly for using knitting yarns as well.
The cricket is perfect for sampling and making table runners, scarves, and you can piece items to make vests and such. 
Here are a few links you might enjoy. FB has excellent sites that are friendly, no drama and very worthwhile.. also Ravelry. I hope to get mine together maybe we can compare notes if you head in this direction! Trish

http://www.facebook.com/groups/1158155744200329/

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/rigid-heddle-looms

There are also some excellent Craftsy teaching videos that go on sale, quality and instruction much clearer than you tubes. I believe Angela Tong teaches on a Cricket as well. http://www.craftsy.com/classes/weaving

The wonderful thing about Craftsy is you can ask questions "live" and will receive a detailed answer from the instructor if you need help!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie

My DH bought me the 15" Cricket for Christmas. It was easy to put together and seems very sturdy. It's made of maple, althought the gears are plastic. The gears seem to be very sturdy too. I have my first weaving lesson this weekend at my LYS. I can't vouch for how it works. The OP gave you the Ravelry Rigid Heddle group, I belong to that group (even tho I have never woven a thing!!). Lots of info there.


----------



## Dusti

I didn't know they had smaller looms like these!! The only kind I ever saw on a store floor was HUGE! Of course I fell in love with it anyway and did want it but other things kept coming up...still had teens then. If I had seen these I would have gotten one a long time ago. Now i just got to save for it..less of course I can find one someone wants to get rid of. Thanks for the info...have it on file. If I ever take off on this will give you a shout!



Islander said:


> That is a rigid heddle loom Dusty and a very good one to start learning to weave on. I've read that many other weavers prefer them because they sit on your lap comfortably and are small enough to take with you as well. I have an Ashford Knitters loom that I have yet to put together and a 36" Leclerc floor loom that I acquired to weave rugs on. These looms are very friendly for using knitting yarns as well.
> The cricket is perfect for sampling and making table runners, scarves, and you can piece items to make vests and such.
> Here are a few links you might enjoy. FB has excellent sites that are friendly, no drama and very worthwhile.. also Ravelry. I hope to get mine together maybe we can compare notes if you head in this direction! Trish
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/1158155744200329/
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/rigid-heddle-looms
> 
> There are also some excellent Craftsy teaching videos that go on sale, quality and instruction much clearer than you tubes. I believe Angela Tong teaches on a Cricket as well. http://www.craftsy.com/classes/weaving
> 
> The wonderful thing about Craftsy is you can ask questions "live" and will receive a detailed answer from the instructor if you need help!


 :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti

bigtimeyarnie said:


> My DH bought me the 15" Cricket for Christmas. It was easy to put together and seems very sturdy. It's made of maple, althought the gears are plastic. The gears seem to be very sturdy too. I have my first weaving lesson this weekend at my LYS. I can't vouch for how it works. The OP gave you the Ravelry Rigid Heddle group, I belong to that group (even tho I have never woven a thing!!). Lots of info there.


Thanks for getting back to me...kinda figured there might be some plastic in there somewhere. As long as it is strong!


----------



## Dusti

knit4zen said:


> I found these photos on line.


I wonder if they still sell these? Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## knit4zen

Dusti said:


> I wonder if they still sell these? Thanks for the pics!!


I googled "table-top Barbara loom".


----------



## Islander

Watch your local arts and crafts classified ads Dusti. Also spinner and weavers guilds if you have any in your area for used equipment. Ravelry has link for others to post what they have for sale.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/rigid-heddle-looms/2705609/351-375#373

My Ashford with all its reeds and stand cost me over $600 Canadian and they keep their resale value. But you can get lucky and find used for a deal sometimes. I sold other craft equipment and downsized stuff around the home to get mine as I don't normally have that much money lying around either! They get you in the pocket book every time as weaving has made a resurgence along with knitting.


----------



## KroSha

Navajo Loom - student model:

This one is positionally more vertical.

Still made of solid wood, but looks more manual, rather than gear-driven.

At $139, might be a good value upon which to learn weaving.

Detailed description doesn't indicate whether regular yarn can be used.

http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Navajo-Loom-Student-18-X-20-p3959.htm?gclid=CJe_1NjV3MoCFYVbfgod6OcAog#details

Anyone ever use one of these ???


----------



## Islander

Weaving on an Ashford Samplet Loom 8 inches wide. They are very skookum and durable and great for starting out. If you have left over yarns in your stash you can make fantastic scarves and cowls.






http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Ashford-Sample-It-Rigid-Heddle-Loom-8-in-p11385.htm#details $139 U.S. These are really lap friendly for sitting in front of the TV!


----------



## Islander

I had a small Navajo many years ago Krosha, I used it for tapestry. It is also a good one to try out.


----------



## KroSha

Islander said:


> I had a small Navajo many years ago Krosha, I used it for tapestry. It is also a good one to try out.


Thanks.

Am I correct in saying that its more manual than mechanically gear-driven ???

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## ilmacheryl

I just noticed that it comes with two heddles. Mine only came with one. I had to buy the other separately. That looks like a good price for the Cricket 15 inch. I'm thinking about one of the Craftsy classes. Which one do I want.....?


----------



## Islander

Yep, you have to lift the sheds and manipulate everything by hand. Slower but still satisfying. And beat the weft yarn down with a fork or beater instead of the reed that the table looms come with.


----------



## Dusti

This one is pretty cool. I like that it is vertical and...ahem ahem...cheaper.



KroSha said:


> Navajo Loom - student model:
> 
> This one is positionally more vertical.
> 
> Still made of solid wood, but looks more manual, rather than gear-driven.
> 
> At $139, might be a good value upon which to learn weaving.
> 
> Detailed description doesn't indicate whether regular yarn can be used.
> 
> http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Navajo-Loom-Student-18-X-20-p3959.htm?gclid=CJe_1NjV3MoCFYVbfgod6OcAog#details
> 
> Anyone ever use one of these ???


 :XD:


----------



## KroSha

Dusti said:


> This one is pretty cool. I like that it is vertical and...ahem ahem...cheaper. :XD:


I think less expensive is definitely a plus to find out if one is interested in the weaving process.

According to Islander's comments however, there is more physical/manual work required:

*"Yep, you have to lift the sheds and manipulate everything by hand. Slower but still satisfying. And beat the weft yarn down with a fork or beater instead of the reed that the table looms come with."*

That MAY cause the projects produced to be a little less even - - not sure about this, but it seems intuitive.

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## kdpa07734

My gs wants me to get one for 'us', lol. He won't sit still long enough to learn to knit or crochet, but this might win him over.


----------



## mama879

For my first loom I want a bigger loom I want to be able to make shawls. I have been looking. My Christmas gift still needs to be bought. I usually go to you tube and look before I buy to learn as much as I can before I start to look for a loom.


----------



## KroSha

mama879 said:


> For my first loom I want a bigger loom I want to be able to make shawls. I have been looking. My Christmas gift still needs to be bought. I usually go to you tube and look before I buy to learn as much as I can before I start to look for a loom.


Some are sold on Amazon - - be sure to go there and read the reviews.

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## janmary

I have the Cricket loom and love it. Wish I had the 15" one too. I found the Craftsy class (at half price) is a wonderful resource if you are just learning. Good luck, you will love it.


----------



## saukvillesu

I have the 15" cricket loom, purchased nearby and then wanted the stand, another shed, shuttles, etc.(bought online)to make it easier--and perhaps faster. I thought it would be nice thing for my granddaughter (14) to do with me or alone--but have become discouraged with the necessary steps to set up. I still have my sample project on it, and wonder whether I made a mistake. I guess I'd rather just gather up yarn and needles to start a project.
I might try to sell the whole set of items in the Spring. Seeing it every time I am in my craft room bothers me right now.


----------



## tina.zucker

I just bought a Ashford Rigid 32 inch. I set it up, which wasn't hard at all, but still haven't had a chance to use it.


----------



## Dusti

Lucky ladies!!


----------



## sockyarn

Question: What do you think you want to do with it? This would help in knowing what loom you would like to get. Also there may be a weavers guild in your area that can let you try some looms to see if this is really want you want. I found that weaving was a I love it or I will never do it again thing. Look into those guilds. They can help you a great deal. You can also fined used looms through these guilds.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

knit4zen said:


> I found these photos on line.


I have one just like the top photo. Was given it, but am missing some of the heddles. It works well just using two of the heddle frames - whatever they are called, though can only do plain tabby weave.

Do yo know what type of loom it is and where I might get extra parts? Have tried WEBS but they don't carry parts for looms that old.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Dusti said:


> I have been considering getting it. Is it worth the price? ...Just want to add, I always wanted to get one of those big looms but just never got around to it. Now I can't because my apartment is too small for it, so thought I might go with this smaller loom instead.


Cricket looms have a good reputation. As is in your pictures, it has one heddle - you either lift it up or push it down and you can do tabby weave (the over under, over under we did on potholders as kids) but you can buy an additional heddle and then do all sorts of fancy twills.

If you can find a weavers' guild near you, you might give weaving a try to see if you like it. I love the idea of it, but I found warping up the loom to be very tedious and actual weaving sort of boring and time consuming. Of course, my table loom can only do tabby weave, so it might be more interesting if I could do twills.


----------



## brenda m

I have the 10 in and the 15 in cricket (pictured) and the ashford 8 inch. All these can be used on a wood tv tray. I love the smaller looms for making scarves, etc. And you can use any of these to make stips to sew together for larger items. The 15 in is about the right width for hand towels. Check out Paradise Fibers, the Woolery, and/or Amazon for prices, reviews and possible free shipping. I got free shipping on all mine. Also, there is a new 10 in sample it (the Ashford 8) coming out in March if that is the size you want. There are several weaving groups on ravelry who can help you decide what you want to use with pictures of what has been made.


----------



## brenda m

P.S. This is also a good way to use up the stash. I use regular yarn, (Red Heart varigated makes lovely plaids) and even the peaches and cream cotton to weave with.


----------



## randiejg

I've always enjoyed weaving, but hate the set up, so rarely do any. I had a similar (though longer) loom back in the 60's, and my younger brother ended up with it. He had the patience to do all that setup over and over, and made several nice scarves for gifts.


----------



## bettyirene

I used one when I was at school (many moons ago), and loved it...made a lovely plaid scarf.


----------



## bigKate

My Schact (not sure of the spelling) is an eight harness floor loom (36"). Took lessons first and decided I liked it well enough to buy the loom. It's an eight harness because I like to make different weaves and it gives me all the flexability I want (16 would be better, but it is possible to do more complicated things that normally takes a 16 with the 8). Schact also makes a table loom. I've used a 4 harness table loom. Not crazy about rigid heddle as it seem too time consuming to get the shed (space to throw the shuttle through).
For the kind of money they're asking (and it is a good price), it would be advisable to go to your lys (if they sell looms) and take weaving lessons. They may be able to tell you where you can take weaving if they don't offer it. Also, the stores that have those BIG looms probably can get you the loom you choose (big, small, floor, table or whatever). An informed decision is always best. That's a lot of money when you don't know if you'd like it.
FYI: Bead weaving is not the same. Love them both but bead weaving is simpler and I do prefer to do bead weaving off the loom. Okay; I think I just admitted I'm crazy. LOL.
Hope you find you like weaving and get the loom of your dreams. Welcome to weaving!


----------



## Islander

bigKate said:


> My Schact (not sure of the spelling) is an eight harness floor loom (36"). Took lessons first and decided I liked it well enough to buy the loom. It's an eight harness because I like to make different weaves and it gives me all the flexability I want (16 would be better, but it is possible to do more complicated things that normally takes a 16 with the 8). Schact also makes a table loom. I've used a 4 harness table loom. Not crazy about rigid heddle as it seem too time consuming to get the shed (space to throw the shuttle through).
> For the kind of money they're asking (and it is a good price), it would be advisable to go to your lys (if they sell looms) and take weaving lessons. They may be able to tell you where you can take weaving if they don't offer it. Also, the stores that have those BIG looms probably can get you the loom you choose (big, small, floor, table or whatever). An informed decision is always best. That's a lot of money when you don't know if you'd like it.
> FYI: Bead weaving is not the same. Love them both but bead weaving is simpler and I do prefer to do bead weaving off the loom. Okay; I think I just admitted I'm crazy. LOL.
> Hope you find you like weaving and get the loom of your dreams. Welcome to weaving!


You are right bigKate, it is better to do the research first, I took lessons on a 24 inch 4 harness table loom and made a sherpa coat with the pieces. I now find it more time consuming to throw the lever's on the table loom compared to the rigid heddle. I picked up a used Leclerc Mira floor loom for $450 and restored it last year... sanded and oiled every piece and enjoyed every minute of doing it. I know this loom inside and out now and I completed it with the new big eye heddles. If I have problems I have my local guild members helping me via email. Don't be in a hurry to pick a loom Dusti, take your time and talk to as many people as you can. You might even meet someone that has one in their attic or basement that would like to see it go to a good home!


----------



## deemail

try to find a class or school where they offer weaving classes.. there will be a bulletin board with many used looms for sale at much better prices and as these are all very simple machines...anything will be repairable even IF there is something wrong... most will be operating just fine... the small loom pictured is perfectly usable.. but you will find yourself wanting more very soon... more harnesses.. more size... so think carefully before buying such a simple loom..


----------



## bigKate

Islander said:


> You are right bigKate, it is better to do the research first, I took lessons on a 24 inch 4 harness table loom and made a sherpa coat with the pieces. I now find it more time consuming to throw the lever's on the table loom compared to the rigid heddle. I picked up a used Leclerc Mira floor loom for $450 and restored it last year... sanded and oiled every piece and enjoyed every minute of doing it. I know this loom inside and out now and I completed it with the new big eye heddles. If I have problems I have my local guild members helping me via email. Don't be in a hurry to pick a loom Dusti, take your time and talk to as many people as you can. You might even meet someone that has one in their attic or basement that would like to see it go to a good home!


Thanks for the pics! Beautiful! I have a passion for looms even though I don't have a lot of time to weave anymore. Last time my loom was set up to weave rugs there was a lady at a craft show selling woven rugs at such a low price there was no way I could compete so I gave it up for knitted and crocheted items.
Type of loom is a personal preference. I'm not crazy about any table loom but I do like the portability. Have a homemade loom for tapestry but my favorite type of weaving is double weave pickup so my loom also has a double back beam. Now that type of weaving is a slow process LOL. Have a friend who uses a rigid heddle. She amazes me. And, since you prefer rigid heddle I have to say, "you do too." Too each his own (I even have weaving cards. What was I thinking?)
Again, thanks for the pics. I'm just going to sit here and drool


----------



## nchilds

I LOVE my (Schacht) rigid heddle cricket loom......it is fast and easy.....I made 8 placemats the day after I purchased my loom (and had never woven anything before. It's very sturdy, portable, and lots of fun to do an entire project in a few hours! There are free online tutorials on all aspects of weaving....also good weaving magazines.

Woolley.com has a 15" one for $135. Enjoy!


----------



## nchilds

I LOVE my (Schacht) rigid heddle cricket loom......it is fast and easy.....I made 8 placemats the day after I purchased my loom (and had never woven anything before. It's very sturdy, portable, and lots of fun to do an entire project in a few hours! There are free online tutorials on all aspects of weaving....also good weaving magazines.

Woolley.com has a 15" one for $135. Enjoy!


----------



## ParkerEliz

I also have been dying to try it without a huge investment, in case I don't like it. I just bought the Harrisville Designs model A, about $80. A cheap way to get started.

I'll have to check out that Ravelry group.


----------



## KroSha

nchilds said:


> I LOVE my (Schacht) rigid heddle cricket loom......it is fast and easy.....I made 8 placemats the day after I purchased my loom (and had never woven anything before. It's very sturdy, portable, and lots of fun to do an entire project in a few hours! There are free online tutorials on all aspects of weaving....also good weaving magazines.
> 
> Woolley.com has a 15" one for $135. Enjoy!


Did you mean Woolery.com ???

That's all I can find.

🌎🌍🌏


----------



## nchilds

Thank you KroSha......yes, Wollery.com ......sorry for the confusion.


----------



## nchilds

Oops.....I goofed again. Here is the correct link:

http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/home.asp


----------



## KroSha

nchilds said:


> Oops.....I goofed again. Here is the correct link:
> 
> http://www.woolery.com/store/pc/home.asp


That's great...TYVM !!!

🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞


----------

